# Super Champ XD & X2 voices & effects



## BGood

I was always wondering which amp simulation I was on, until I decided to illustrate them all and effects too. Fonts are getting too small to read around the knobs. Yeah, I know ...

Here's the lists for both. Size fits neatly in front of handle. You're welcome to download and print them, then glue them to the top of the amp. Sealed the top of the sheet with two rows of packing tape, spray glued bottom.

Here's the X2


















and the XD


----------



## greco

Thanks very much! I just printed your templates.

Which amp stimulation models do you find yourself using most often?
I tend to like the Fender/Vintage settings...or just using the Clean side.

Have you tried the Fuse software with the X2? 
It is fun and quite powerful.

Thanks again.

Dave


----------



## BGood

greco said:


> Have you tried the Fuse software with the X2?


 I'd love to, but the USB dosn't work, no signal. Bought the head used and can't get it repaired on warranty, since I don't have the original invoice. Bummer, because I'd really like to adjust volume levels from one voice to the next, They tend to vary a lot.
I use the clean channel. On both, I like the Bassman and Marshall voices.


----------



## BGood

Oh yeah, forgot about the Overdrive Tweed on the XD. Great powerful tone there.


----------



## fretzel

I have the X2 combo. Great little amp. I would like to try it through a cabinet sometime to see if it opens it up more the the 10". Clean side is great and number 6 dirty Princeton is my favourite. I love the flubbiness of it. Tried to find it in a pedal but so far no luck.


----------



## BGood

It does open it up, but it will be hard to find a perfect match that doesn't color the sound. Got three different cabs and they all have a different tone than the combo's 10".


----------



## Robert1950

I have a Champ X2 Head that I run through a 1x10 closed back Saxon Cab with an Eminence Ragin Cajun. I am forever forgetting the settings as I mostly used the Fender Clean channel with pedals and just leave the chorus on. I always have to dig up the manual and then, of course, misplace it often. Then I have to put on my reading glasses and get up close, Rrrrrr. This is great. I will print this off.


----------



## BGood

Robert1950 said:


> . Then I have to put on my reading glasses and get up close, Rrrrrr.


Exactly why I made these.
I too keep the chorus+delay position on 3 or 4 most of the time, it sweetens up the tone.


----------

